# Sense of Urgency for Housing...still there?



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Good morning all,

My wife and I will move over on March 3rd and our company has hooked us up with a representative from Writer Relocations to take us around and show us places. I know when Dubai was booming that you had to throw down your security deposit immediately in order to secure a place once you found it. I had heard that is become less and less true lately. However, when I spoke with the rep, she said it is still crazy. Here is an exerpt from an email she sent: 

"*Please note: Properties in Dubai move in a matter of hours, not days, weeks or months like an established Western market. Prior to going out for viewings, we kindly ask that you ensure that the security deposit (should be 5% of the annual rent or in some cases, equivalent to one month’s rent) can be made available within hours as not to be disappointed. Unless a security deposit is paid, the property is not off the market..."

Can anyone speak to this from recent experience? I feel like this company is trying to get me to just take something ASAP so they can bank that commission check and be done with me.

Thanks tons for any insight you can provide!


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Well yeah the market has most certainly slowed down...i am assuming u r looking to rent an apartment here....rental is still better than sale...but still no need to hurry or panic as ur agents mail suggests! take ur time...look around....i know of apts which have been vacant for months! depends all on where u looking and the budget...cheaper ones obviously move much faster than the market priced ones....

Hope this helps and all the best!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Who is that agent? Basically, she's talking crap. It depends, to some extent what area you'll be looking at. Villas or apartments? Put it this way, we live in the Meadows which is quite a popular area to live in. Our we are about to sign a renewal and our landlord was practically begging us to stay. Better Homes had about 80 villas for rent 3 weeks ago and now they have over 150. Most of them in the Springs. So no, it's nowhere near as manic as it was and it's much, much cheaper than it was. If something is listed for 250K, offer 200K. Offer at least 50K less than advertised. Honestly, more people are leaving than are coming. Our LL wanted us to pay 325K to renew our lease. (Up from 250K). It took us 10 mins to get him down to 265K. If you could wait until after Easter, even better as that's the end of a school term. If you could wait until the end of June (unlikely, I know) better still as loads of people are just hanging in until the end of the school year. Bargain hard and be prepared to walk away. Negotiate the amount of checks, landscaping and painting of the place before you move in. Don't be scared to walk away. There are loads of places being released, especially 2 bedroom villas. Check out the Better Homes website to get a feel for prices. Good luck.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you both very much for your replies. I had an assumption that it was not quite as insane these days. My company pays this relocation group to take us around whereever we want for 3 days (not long enough if you ask me). After those 3 days, we are on our own in the home search area. It sounds to me like I need to have a talk with our Global Mobility team at my work and let them know there is unnecessary pressure coming from the contracted company.

We will be looking in the Marina or JLT for a 1 bed, hopefully between 100-120k. I have friends in the Marina that have a 1 bd rented for 210K pa and I thought those apartments were mediocre. I have not seen any at the 100-120 price point though. Can anyone speak to the quality of any in this range? I'm worried I might be in for a rude awakening if I get out there and the 100k apts are all complete $hitters.

Thanks again!


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Starv said:


> Thank you both very much for your replies. I had an assumption that it was not quite as insane these days. My company pays this relocation group to take us around whereever we want for 3 days (not long enough if you ask me). After those 3 days, we are on our own in the home search area. It sounds to me like I need to have a talk with our Global Mobility team at my work and let them know there is unnecessary pressure coming from the contracted company.
> 
> We will be looking in the Marina or JLT for a 1 bed, hopefully between 100-120k. I have friends in the Marina that have a 1 bd rented for 210K pa and I thought those apartments were mediocre. I have not seen any at the 100-120 price point though. Can anyone speak to the quality of any in this range? I'm worried I might be in for a rude awakening if I get out there and the 100k apts are all complete $hitters.
> 
> Thanks again!


I dont think you will have too much of a problem getting a 1 bed in the marina for that.

i ahve been searching for apartments for myself (lower prices than that im afraid!) and have seen a good number in that range in the marina. Try searching for expatriates.com, better homes, emirates ads or even dubizzle


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

StublueKPL said:


> I dont think you will have too much of a problem getting a 1 bed in the marina for that.
> 
> i ahve been searching for apartments for myself (lower prices than that im afraid!) and have seen a good number in that range in the marina. Try searching for expatriates.com, better homes, emirates ads or even dubizzle


Have you happened to visit any of the lower priced ones there in that area? Are they decent? I was hoping to find one listed at 100-110 and try to work it down to 90ish. Not sure if I should shoot for lower or not.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Starv said:


> I had an assumption that it was not quite as insane these days.


As always, the one thing you can count on in Dubai is for people to try their best to take the absolute piss out of you. Don't trust anyone and haggle like you're at a Bazaar.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> As always, the one thing you can count on in Dubai is for people to try their best to take the absolute piss out of you. Don't trust anyone and haggle like you're at a Bazaar.


Duly noted! Thanks Desert.


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Starv said:


> Have you happened to visit any of the lower priced ones there in that area? Are they decent? I was hoping to find one listed at 100-110 and try to work it down to 90ish. Not sure if I should shoot for lower or not.



unfortunately, i haven't.

i work offshore in Angola on a month to month rotation and my last time off was spent at my friends apt. Didnt manage to get much viewing in as had a lot of other things to do.

just for reference for you. not sure exactly what you are after but link:
expatriates.com - Dubai - Apartments/Flats/Houses - 8750/month - 1BR - Fully furnished 1 bedroom


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

To give you an idea of the market... a colleague went to see a 2 bedrooms in Springs for 150K, asked the landlord if he could get it for 120K... and the answer was YES of course. So play your cards wisely, more people leaving than coming in Dubai. Get the best deal.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> As always, the one thing you can count on in Dubai is for people to try their best to take the absolute piss out of you. Don't trust anyone and haggle like you're at a Bazaar.


Exactly!!!!!


----------

